# EETI-Touchscreen

## rizor

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Touchscreen.

Ich konnte ihn notdürftig über die HAL konfigurieren.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

     <match key="info.product" contains="eGalax">

       <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">egalax</merge>

       </match>

     </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Den Treiber habe ich direkt von der Herstellerseite.

Momentan benutze ich die Version 1.7 des X-Servers.

Das Problem ist nur, dass der Klick immer in der unteren linken Ecke landet, egal wo ich hin klicke.

Selbst die Konfiguration mit dem mitgelieferten Programm hat nicht geholfen.

Muss ich noch was an der HAL-Konfiguration ändern?

Danke.

Gruß,

Sven

----------

